# Probleme mit DarwinStreamingServer



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Hi!

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, daß Real Helix in der Starter Edition 2000€ kostet habe ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen...

Ich will auf einem Windows2003 Server den DarwinStreamingServer zum Streamen von Quicktime einsetzen. Nun benötigt dieses komische Admininterface ja Perl. Also Perl installiert. Nachdem alle Hürden genommen waren, meldet er aber immernoch einen Internal Server Error. Im Apache-Log steht dazu:

[Wed Sep 01 11:43:56 2004] [error] [client 192.168.245.207] Premature end of script headers: parse_xml.cgi
[Wed Sep 01 11:43:56 2004] [error] [client 192.168.245.207] Can't open HTML file 'frameset.html'! at C:/DarwinStreamingServer/AdminHtml/parse_xml.cgi line 1725.\r


Ich bin leider nur mäßig bewandert in Perl, so daß es mir schwer fällt, selbst in den Code zu gucken was da nicht stimmen könnte. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht, daß die Files fehlerhaft sind....kann aber natürlich immer sein. Die frameset.html gibt es jedenfalls.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil?


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Ah evrgesst es ich in einfach zu doof. Das Ding ist gar nicht auf nen Webserver angewiesen, läuft schon als Service...


----------

